

Startup Heroes (www.StartupHeroes.net) - ejunprung

Hello Hacker News! I've launched my own start up and wanted some feedback. It's a site where early adopters can discover cool start ups. Check it out and tell me what you think!
======
koopajah
clickable link : <http://www.startupheroes.net>

